

Are you still just a wantrepreneur? 7 ways to validate your startup idea - bdleeds
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/08/17/validate-startup-idea/

======
dang
Dozens of new accounts were created to vote for this post and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8172521).

Please don't do this. The votes don't count, and it makes the algorithms
angry. Penalties ensue.

------
ReLrO
Great tips!

